# Limewire help



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

(Sorry, I didn't know where to put it)

I downloaded the free version of the Limewire program to get music for my Itunes, but as you can see i'm obviously quite inexperienced with the program. So can someone please tell me (simply if possible) how to make it sync onto the actual i-pod?

I have downloaded the music and I-tunes shows Limewire as other devices, all of the music in there shows up but how do I get it to sync onto my i-pod?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't think you can.

All you can do is find the Shared folder and transfer all the songs from there to your iPod. Or find a way to redirect all files from the Shared folder to your iPod folder.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay... One problem. When I right-click on the music in my i-tunes all that comes up is copy and uncheck selection. Damn. My friend said something about saving it in my file or my media player or something.


----------



## Almost Eric (Mar 7, 2009)

Uh..

If you downloaded music from Limewire, it should be in your My Music folder, which you can just drag and drop the files into iTunes from that. Then sync your iPod.

Well, that is what worked for me. I hope I explained it properly.. o.o;

Also, I suggest you use Frostwire.. :< Limewire isn't very reliable, and Frostwire hasn't given me any viruses as of yet.
If it doesn't work then.. wow, why are things always not complicated for me. D:


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

I suggest an alternative.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, traditional P2P is outdated and makes you... _really_ prone to *ware.

Go torrents!


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

FIGHT THE SWEDEN


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

you... really shouldn't be using limewire. loads of files on there are riddled with spyware, viruses and the like.

a better alternative is utorrent or bittorrent; personally I prefer utorrent but whatever floats your boat. there are plenty of torrent sites out there; it's highly likely you'll be able to find albums of music if you look hard enough. most prominent sites are mininova.org and thepiratebay.org.

the instructions on the utorrent home site are relatively easy to understand, if you want to give torrenting a whirl.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 8, 2009)

Keta said:


> a better alternative is utorrent or bittorrent


...µTorrent is a BitTorrent client.


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

Bittorrent is also the name of a client; I know that they are both based around bittorrent protocol; but Bittorrent and utorrent are the most popular programs for it I know of.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

I have done it just now, thanks Almost Eric, it worked.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 8, 2009)

Keta said:


> Bittorrent is also the name of a client; I know that they are both based around bittorrent protocol; but Bittorrent and utorrent are the most popular programs for it I know of.


The official client has a reputation for being... complete crap.


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> The official client has a reputation for being... complete crap.


I'm relatively new to torrenting; it was my friend who recommended me utorrent (and thus I stuck with it). However, before then, I always heard about bittorrent (but I've never tried it so) :|


----------



## Retsu (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah, yeah, µTorrent's probably the best option if you want something that is both light and compatible with most trackers.


----------

